# AOC I2476VWM kein Ton?



## Spherre08 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe zu Weihnachten den oben besagten Monitor bekommen, jedoch bekomme ich den Ton nicht zum laufen...
Über HDMI nicht als auch nicht über die 3,5mm Klinke.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


LG Manu


----------



## Heumond (28. Dezember 2014)

Laut Google hat das Teil keine Eingebauten Lautsprecher.
-> I2476VWM AOC-Monitor - AOC
Die Klinke ist ein Kopfhörerausgang welcher das Signal vom HDMI einfach durchschleift.


----------



## Spherre08 (28. Dezember 2014)

Das würde einiges erklären 

Aber wozu hat dieser dann den schwarzen 3,5mm Klinkenanschluss?
Und wenn ich die Menütasten benutze kann ich die Lautstärke einestellen.


----------



## Heumond (28. Dezember 2014)

Heumond schrieb:


> Die Klinke ist ein Kopfhörerausgang welcher das Signal vom HDMI einfach durchschleift.


Hatte ich als Edit nachgereicht weil vergessen 



Spherre08 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die Menütasten benutze kann ich die Lautstärke einestellen.


Die Lautstärke der angeschlossenen Kopfhöhrer/Boxen.


----------



## Spherre08 (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke! 
Hatte nur auf amazon.de nachgesehen und da stand etwas von Lautsprechern.
AOC i2476Vwm LED-Monitor 59,94 cm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

